# Ice conditions



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

I just wanted to let you all know That I talked to two different friends of mine today, one fished old state park and one being Tim checked out long lake. Both of them had the same story, listen up this is important. Both informed me this is the wierdest they ever seen the ice freeze they said one area 3 1/2 inches and not more than 10 feet away 1 inch. Dick who is a veteran old state park ice fisherman advised me to tell everyone that the park as far as he was concerned is unsafe. So EVERYONE please be careful out there and tread lightly. Also i will be fishing long lake with tim in the morning and will let everyone know the conditions and how we do, staying close to shore near the bait shop, Tim said the ice was pretty good there but the farther out you go the more you pucker up (10) factor.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

The thin stuff is likely the "open water blow" stuff. Was the last to freeze due to higher winds keeping it open. Happens on the upground reservoirs here all the time. You'll be on 12" of ice......and you can actaully see fresh ice beneath the snow if it's not too deep. Can be as thin as 1".....just because it was open in recent days.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd stick to your early freeze areas and coves and would steer away from the large, open areas of the lakes. 

Be very careful this weekend gang.

I should get an accurate report for Mogadore EAST of Congress Lake Rd. I'm not worried about West.


----------



## Gitanes (Apr 14, 2004)

So Big Daddy, does "I'm not worried about West." mean that it might be ok to go out on it this afternoon? Fishrun wants to leave work early ( flu,you know) so we can finally get back out on the ice. I told him I would monitor this thread and let him know what everyone is saying. Thanks guys! I just love this site.

My first post....yikes.  
Gitanes

hmmm...it says 4 posts. I don't remember posting anything before.
OOps, now I do. I ordered some Tshirts. Sorry about that. Blonde .


----------



## Big Jack (Jan 20, 2005)

do the gills run decent average size off congress lake rd or are they mostly dinks? haven't fished mogadore in a long time. might head there or nimi


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

You get some decent sized gills there when they are in. Like any place you will be subject to the dinks in between. Seems the first light and last light times are the best for the larger gills. I plan on being there in the morning myself.

Gene


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Was At Congress Lk Road This Morning....only 1 Shack Out There..2 Pickup Trucks In The Pking Lot..no One Off 43....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I only want to know about East of CLR because I don't fish West of there.


----------



## Gitanes (Apr 14, 2004)

Ok, I gotcha now. That must be the side we always fish on too. I got my east/west mixed up. Thanks BD.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Carl,


I could have sworn I fished with you West of Rt43 last year. I remember about 16 inches of ice and a foot of snow on top. It made for a long walk back.


Wes


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

I agree, either early morning or dusk until about 1/2 after dark is when mogadore is best. The times in between are tough.


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

As I just posted on an other artical I just there at 3:30. Beware!!! Ice 10' from shore 4+" out 75' it drops to 1.5" and spungy as ***. Be carefull guys not really safe. There where quite a few guys there test drilling and some fishing no more than 75' from shore and we all agree it the warm rain and temps we had FUNNY ICE. John


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

Central Ohio icemen, there are a few reports on Amicks in Gallion and Knox's on this thread Knox ice you may want to look at before heading out. Knox is close but kind of iffy right now. Hope we stay in freeze mode for a couple more weeks, but it is not sounding too promising.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah Wes, we were West of Rt 43. 

I was talking West of Congress Lake Rd. LOL.


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well guys I fished from 7 am until 4:30 this afternoon, not the best day in the world but it was a nice vacation day well spent, Fished long lake in the am and old state park in the afternoon, neither was in good shape, just like i said when i origanally posted, It was fishable but close to shore only and my pucker factor was very high, had to move the shanty at one point on long due to cracking around my holes, and bucket fished old state park only, you really have to tread careful and dont bunch up, as for the mogadore report a guy came to old state park and said mogadore was scary and very muddy water conditions, just going on what he said. Also said there was no one out off congress lake. I will be at long lake at 7 in the morning fishing close to shore, and fishing lightly anyone showing up at long let me know. Oh by the way the total for the day 20 some dinks 1 nice gill and 1 nice crappie.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

What was the thickness on Long and about how far out from Tim's were you?

In general, these reports are really bringing me down but they are very much appreciated! Thanks to everyone whose contributed!!!

I may head out tomorrow (CLR/Long Lake now/???) and I may not, just have to wait and see.....


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

At Tims anywhere from 1 1/2 to 3 inches, I will be there around 7 am tommorow.


----------



## Fish Gut (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi Guys , Hope You Hav Ebetter Luck Ice Fishing , Be Carefull


----------



## Cap'n Hook (Dec 30, 2004)

I fished Mogadore (East of Congress Lake Rd.) this AM, There were about 10 guys out there and none were very far from the shore. "PUCKER FACTOR 10" The ice was varying from 2" to 3" and cracking with every step. I fished for about an hour.....that was enough for me! Never marked any fish or caught any....but another group out there pulled in a few bass in the 15" range. The snow on top of the ice is blanketing it from the cold....with tonights snow....I fear that we will see no better conditions in the near future!

Good Luck and Good Fishin'

Cap'n


----------

